# Missing sync icon



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Sep 12, 2017)

I am stymied by the sync procedure with LR mobile.
I have several collections synced with LR mobile but when I added a new collection, I no longer find the two way arrow sync icon to the left of the collection to initiate syncing. I am thus at a loss to add or delete a collection. What can you suggest?
PS The syncing mechanism is turned on


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 12, 2017)

If you have sync enabled, and if the collection is a static collection (smart collections can't be synced), there should be a faint square box in front of the collection name. Clicking in that box should initiate syncing, i.e. the two-way arrow icon will appear when you click that box. You can also right-click on a collection name and select "Sync with Lightroom mobile". But if none of that works, let us know and we'll investigate further


----------



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Sep 12, 2017)

The problem is that the faint square box before the collection name is not there. Neither before the new collection I wish to sync nor any of the other collections that have been synced.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 12, 2017)

Which implies that sync is not enabled. Check in the Activity Centre to see what the status of sync currently is.


----------



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Sep 12, 2017)

the identity plate clearly shows Sync with LR mobile is checked, as per page 570


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 12, 2017)

Can we see a screenshot of your Collections Panel, including the collections which were previously synced and the collection that your trying to sync?


----------



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Sep 12, 2017)

Problem resolved with a trusted old stand-by: I closed LR then re-opened it. All the little sync icons magically re-appeared. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 13, 2017)

Alexander Mavrogordato said:


> Problem resolved with a trusted old stand-by: I closed LR then re-opened it. All the little sync icons magically re-appeared. Thank you for your patience.



Ah! You have discovered the secret sysadmin reset procedure.


----------

